

How many downloads to expect from a TechCrunch article? - artilheiro

We are about to get some press (yay!). I am trying to guess what to expect and if possible, gage how many Heroku Web Dynos I should add.&lt;p&gt;At this point things are in good shape, server average response about 200ms and highest during most days is around 400ms. There was one instance where  an AppStore upgrade caused things to slowdown. I have adjusted things accordingly and since then upgrades have not been issue.&lt;p&gt;So the question is how many hits&#x2F;downloads should one expect from a something like a TechCrunch article or similar size press event?&lt;p&gt;Please share your experiences and&#x2F;or recommendations.
======
ig1
Normally not that many (likely somewhere between 2000-5000, but almost
certainly <10k; depends on time day, etc.) although the visitors may well be
bunched up around the time the article comes out.

What can make traffic explode is if other news sites pick up on the article to
do their own or if it triggers a viral response on twitter. But if you keep an
eye on things you should have enough advance warning if that happens.

I'd make sure you have a good "about" page, the value of a techcrunch article
isn't the amount of visitors but rather the fact that the visitors are often
high-value (journalists, investors, M&A people, job seekers, etc.) so at the
very least have an about page with mini-bios of the team, location and contact
information.

------
Irishsteve
I've experience with 2 companies who had exposure on TC. Both companies
mentioned very few signups from being shown there.

Talking about 100-ish signups.

